# Nach M2 Einbau: Windows bootet nicht und findet System SSD nicht mehr



## ich558 (13. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

komisch Problem:

Ich habe mir eine gebrauchte M2 SSD gekauft um etwas zusätzlichen Speicher neben meiner System SSD zu haben (auf der alles installiert ist). Sobald ich die M2 aber einbaue bootet Windows nicht mehr und ich komme nur noch ins Bios. Dort erkennt er nur die M2 aber nicht meine Haupt SSD. Entferne ich die M2 passt wieder alles.

Wo kann hier das Problem sein? 

System siege Signatur


----------



## Gast20180803 (13. Februar 2018)

im bios bei boot optionen den windows bootmanager als start eintragen oder die ssd auf der windows installiert wurde, event. die normale ssd auf einen andern steckplatz am bord setzen also sata port 2 oder 3 falls durch die M2 einer deaktiviert wird. bei dir trifft es zu schau: *1 When the M.2 Socket 3 is operating in SATA mode, SATA port 1 will be disabled


----------



## ich558 (13. Februar 2018)

Bester Mann danke


----------



## Gast20180803 (13. Februar 2018)

immer gerne doch


----------

